# What are the complications of a long LP?



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi all, was hoping someone could help. I am on clomid and i am currently on CD30. I ov'd on CD15. I ad a positive opk, then a progesterone BT on CD22 of 58.9. I am currently 15DPO and have no signs of AF rearing her ugly head.  I was just wondering when i should test and if i am not pg, but don't get AF in next couple of days what are the problems with havig a long luteal phase. I think my LP is 16 days so am not due AF until tomorrow, but wouldn't like it to be any longer. 

Symptoms:

I have extremely sore (.)(.) but they are not as hard or lumpy as normal, just feel painful around the front and throb and are very warm. They have started swelling today.

BBT is still up! I have not had a dip in temp to indicate that af is on her way

Very warm, expecially at night

Headaches

some days irritable, others not.

No bloating, no af pain, but achey muscles in lower abdo area.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you've not tested already then I would do one, if you're 15dpo now   although if your AFs not due until tomorrow then perhaps try and hold out until tomorrow or Friday...

A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal...its a complete myth that a luteal phase is always 14 days.

I ovulate naturally on cd14/15 every month...I have cycles of 30/31 days so my luteal phase is long at 16/17 days.  When I discussed this with our consultant he said its fine and absolutely nothing to worry about because I ovulate and have good progesterone levels.

When I've charted my temps, the haven't dropped until the day AF arrived, sometimes the day after...not everyones temps drop before AF shows.

Its difficult to know from your symptoms whats going on as AF and pg signs are so similar.

Fingers crossed its good news for you  
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi minxy, thanks for the reply. I did a test on CD28, not sure why   knew if it said bfn i wouldn't beleive it anyway and would dismiss it as too early. 

my luteal phase has always been 16 days on clomid from what i can gather, although one month i didn't ovulate until CD21ish making my cycle 37 days long. I was only on it for two months and the other cycle was 33 days,but with ovulation on CD17. So this month i am reckoning on 31 day cycle as i ov'd on CD15. I have charted before, and my temp always dropped the day before, which is why i am getting my hopes up(promise i'm trying not to   ) but it is still high. BBT is normally 36.49, dip before ov, rise after ov, and then stays at 36.69 until day before AF. I am still at 36.69 at the moment. 

So confused


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hopefully its a good sign if your temps are still high and always dip before AF...I know whenever I charted my temps stayed high until AF arrived which is why first few times got my hopes up but soon realised   We're all different afterall so if yours usually dip before AF then fingers crossed its good news for you...

Although you got a bfn on cd28 it may have been too early...stay positive and perhaps test again tomorrow or Friday.  

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks natasha,

am really hoping this is it, first month back on clomid too but it has been 2.5yrs now so i am ready and waiting! x

good luck with your ivf by the way x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like you were right natasha. The clomid has affected me different this time- 31 days, shortest cycle ever and temp stayed high until   arrived about half an hour ago. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have PM you sweetie. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bubbble hunny

I'm so sorry...I didn't want to be right  

Clomid can be such a bug*er with lengthening cycles and raising temps...had fingers crossed for you that this was gonna be it.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle...  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks natasha,

I don't think it has lengthened my cycle, i wasn't due af until today anyway so feel lucky really that it was bang on time  

And i am super pleased with a 31 day cycle! Don't know why but am really chuffed about this as it is the shortest cycle i have ever had an i now feel normal  

At least i have a month under my belt now to help with next month, and i will expect my temp to stay up now in future. Have also decided i will not test until temp has stayed high for 18DPO too. It is silly to keep reading too much into this, it causes to much heartache. 

thank you for your support


----------

